# Aussie living in germany.



## Michaela1234 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello everyone I am just wondering if anybody would know a place for good meet ups with other locals or other people traveling. 
I am learning German its getting there very slowly but I am trying.
I am not scared to give anything a go. So any help would be great cheers.

Micka


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Micka, where are you living in Germany? It's not clear from your post or your profile.


----------



## Michaela1234 (Jul 27, 2013)

James3214 said:


> Micka, where are you living in Germany? It's not clear from your post or your profile.


I am living in stuggart, or even an app or something.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think you mean Stuttgart?


----------



## Michaela1234 (Jul 27, 2013)

James3214 said:


> I think you mean Stuttgart?


Yeah I do.. I am sorry my trains are being stuffed around because of the rain. There's floods in tunnels etc. 
So yes Stuttgart.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Stuttgart has a reasonable size expat community including facebook groups and there are also groups like Internations which are very socialable with a large international crowd but also have a large number of native Germans as members. Have you tried any of them?


----------



## Michaela1234 (Jul 27, 2013)

James3214 said:


> Stuttgart has a reasonable size expat community including facebook groups and there are also groups like Internations which are very socialable with a large international crowd but also have a large number of native Germans as members. Have you tried any of them?


Honest no... I just don't know what I am looking for as in the group .I know its easy to say just type in groups in German etc but I honestly have no idea what I am typing in. Sorry of I seem like a tool. Lol.


----------

